
Brits' most hated office jargon revealed in new glassdoor survey (2017) - xjia
https://www.glassdoor.com/press/brits-hated-office-jargon-revealed-glassdoor-survey/
======
Finnucane
A lot of those a pretty common in the annoying American jargon space, too.

